# Dream Isle is CLOSED!



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

Tips are *NOT REQUIRED* though they are loved! I am looking for white roses and any color lilies! As well as anything else you'd like to donate, like bells! <3
Please, if someone leaves me a tip, do not pick it up, thank you!

Please follow my rules! I share my island with 3 other people, and I would like respect for their things as well!
Being as such I have blocked off some areas with fence, please respect those areas.

*Rules:
- *Do not pick up anything on the ground, unless it's in a marked free area.
*- *Don't run through or pick the flowers.
*- *Please be a considerate neighbor!
*- *I have a Northern island but catch any bugs/fish you like!
*- *Please don't use '-' to leave, it resets the island, which is a known bug! Please talk to Orville to leave.

*Not rules but cool things to note:*
You are free to shop and explore as you like! I have the Able Sisters and an upgraded Nooks!
Also feel free to leave me a note on my bulletin board! That'd be cool. 
My native fruit is peaches, so feel free to sell any fruit on my island.
You can take any coconuts you find, but I think all my other fruit is pretty much gone.
K.K. Slider is in the square so feel free to talk to him and request music if it is after 6pm!
Megan is crafting a rocking horse in her house! Feel free to get the DIY!
Feel free to sell your turnips! Make as many trips as you like. <3

*Abel Sister's:*
Bomber-style Jacket, Cafe Uniform, Emblem Blazer, Guide Shirt, Worker's Jacket
Belted wraparound skirt, Pleather Pants, Wide Chino Pants
Baby Romper, Farmer Overalls, Lace-up Dress
Denim Cap, Heart Hairpin, Labelle Cap, Straw Hat
Glass-bottle Glasses, Octagonal Glasses, Round Shades
Semi-opaque tights, Tabi
Boots, Pleather Sneakers, Vinyl Round-Toed Pumps, Work Boots

*Nook's:*
Table Lamp, Throwback Gothic Mirror
Gelato Umbrella, Sunny Parasol
Orange, Red and White Windflowers
Red, White, and Yellow Mums
Red, White and Yellow Tulips


I added a place to leave a tip (it helps keep things clutter free!), and a free DIY station right by the airport, feel free to use them.
I've also added a pathway right to Megan's house, so just follow along it without needing direction!

*DODO Code:* 630X6


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 9, 2020)

On my way, thank you! Stitches will love the rocking horse!


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 9, 2020)

Bringing some white rose buds


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

Lost connection, new Dodo code! 
DK49N


----------



## tajikey (Apr 9, 2020)

Be back in a few. Thanks!


----------



## miniblin (Apr 9, 2020)

I would love to come by! I can bring some white roses

My IGN is Thebe just so you know!


----------



## infamant (Apr 9, 2020)

Are you still open?


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



infamant said:


> Are you still open?




	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

Got really crowded, I'll reopen in just a few minutes!


----------



## mugi (Apr 9, 2020)

hi can i come visit?^^


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

mugi said:


> hi can i come visit?^^


Yes! I will be reponing in just a few minutes! It was back to back for a second there, no one could do anything. haha


----------



## stxve (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey I would love to visit please if youre open still


----------



## beebs (Apr 9, 2020)

love to visit as well :3


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 9, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## An0nn (Apr 9, 2020)

If you re-open I would love to stop by for some mum seeds. Do you need any fruit? I have everything except oranges.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

mugi said:


> hi can i come visit?^^





stxve said:


> Hey I would love to visit please if youre open still





peachycrossing9 said:


> Would love to visit!





An0nn said:


> If you re-open I would love to stop by for some mum seeds. Do you need any fruit? I have everything except oranges.



Reopening now!


----------



## amyahh (Apr 9, 2020)

hello I would love to visit ! i'll donate some bells


----------



## PandaWithGuns (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks for having me 
Got me some farmer outfits and seeds.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

amyahh said:


> hello I would love to visit ! i'll donate some bells


 Of course! Have fun. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



PandaWithGuns said:


> Thanks for having me
> Got me some farmer outfits and seeds.


You are very welcome! Glad you got something you wanted! ^w^


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 9, 2020)

Tried to join, but you're full. Will come back soon XD


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

peachycrossing9 said:


> Is there a new dodo code or is it the same one?


Same one!


----------



## Shynobi (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to visit if you're not full!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

Shynobi said:


> I'd love to visit if you're not full!


I don't believe I am! Just have to wait til someone is not in a window.


----------



## An0nn (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you for opening your town! I got my seeds


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

An0nn said:


> Thank you for opening your town! I got my seeds


You are very welcome! Glad you were able to get what you needed! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

Whoops! Disconnected! 
New code: 630X6

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

There's a K.K. Slider concert in 15mins! Come and request a song!


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 9, 2020)

please may i visit ! c:


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

magicaldonkey2 said:


> please may i visit ! c:


Yes! The code is on the first post!  Come along~


----------



## Sylveon99 (Apr 9, 2020)

I'd love to join if possible!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

Sylveon99 said:


> I'd love to join if possible!


Dodo code should be in the first post!  Come along~


----------



## Sylveon99 (Apr 9, 2020)

It keeps saying there's interference


----------



## maechan (Apr 9, 2020)

I'll like to visit too!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

Sylveon99 said:


> It keeps saying there's interference


Someone was in a loading screen, you will have to try again.


maechan said:


> I'll like to visit too!


Come along~


----------



## Sylveon99 (Apr 9, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> Someone was in a loading screen, you will have to try again.
> 
> Come along~



Alright, thank you!


----------



## maechan (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm getting an interference too? :<


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

maechan said:


> I'm getting an interference too? :<


The K.K. Slider concerts prevent you from joining, you have to wait for a free moment. Plus a few people were leaving.


----------



## steeze (Apr 9, 2020)

A lot of people are attempting to visit and leave at the same time as well


----------



## milktea (Apr 9, 2020)

if you're still open i'd love to drop by and buy some mums seeds from your shop! i can bring white lily seeds


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 9, 2020)

milktea said:


> if you're still open i'd love to drop by and buy some mums seeds from your shop! i can bring white lily seeds


I'm just about to close up, have you had a chance to come yet? Give me your IGN and island so I can make sure you make it before I close the gate.


----------

